# Can you move from Disabilty allowance to Invalidity Pension



## JEON50 (20 May 2010)

I am on disabilty allowance since July 2009. I had to give up work in May 2009, for medical reasons. I had 18 A1 PRSI contributions in 2009, and 5 AL in 2008. For the 12 years before that I was self employed on S1 contributions. I have a lot of PRSI / Socail Insurance, since I started work at 15.
Can I change from all means tested allowances, to Invalidity Pension. I have come to terms with not working again, and have found volantry work, which I enjoy very much. I feel I am earning my allowance.


----------



## Welfarite (20 May 2010)

To qualify for Invalidity Pension you must have a total of at least 260 weeks contributions paid since entry into insurance, and you must have 48 weeks PRSI paid or credited in the last complete tax year before the date of claim, (Governing Contribution Year). Only PRSI paid in classes A, E and H count.


----------



## JEON50 (20 May 2010)

Am I not getting an A1 contribution every week with the disability allowance ? as I finished on AI contributions and would have a minimum of 260 A1 since I started work. I think the maximum period on the allowance is 52 weeks ?
I have applied for volantary work with CI, am just waiting to be called. So I am learning all the time


----------



## gipimann (20 May 2010)

There is no maximum period on Disability Allowance - payment continues as long as you meet the financial and medical criteria.


----------



## Welfarite (20 May 2010)

JEON50 said:


> Am I not getting an A1 contribution every week with the disability allowance ? as I finished on AI contributions and would have a minimum of 260 A1 since I started work. I think the maximum period on the allowance is 52 weeks ?
> I have applied for volantary work with CI, am just waiting to be called. So I am learning all the time


 
Yep, you'd be getting credited contribution each week. Sounds like your on Illness Benefit, not Disability Allowance? 

If you have 260 weeks PRSI paid since you first began work, you may be entitled to Illness Benefit for as long as you are unfit for work and you are under 66. *Since January 2009*, if you have 260 or more PRSI contributions you can get Illness Benefit for a maximum of 2 years. This change doesn't affect people getting Illness Benefit before this date.
If you have between 104 and 259 weeks PRSI contributions paid, you get Illness Benefit for up to 52 weeks.


----------



## JEON50 (20 May 2010)

Direct from SW Site 

*"Credited contributions or 'credits' help protect your future entitlement to social welfare payments.*
*You can get 'credits' automatically while you are getting Disability Allowance if you have paid at least one PRSI contribution and have paid or credited contributions in either of the last two income tax years before you made your claim for Disability Allowance. 'Credits' are usually awarded at the same rate as your last paid contribution"*

I am on disability allowance, just called SW Longford. They refered me to above site, and to apply with P45 for 2009 and P60 for 2008 showing the AL Contributions. On a quick check they think I will qualify from January 2011


----------



## Welfarite (20 May 2010)

Yeah, if you had 18 A1 paid in 2009 and credits since then to end of year, you should qualify from Jan 2011 whenn the governing year changes to 2009 year.


----------



## SusanIRE (13 Jan 2011)

*Similar problem, from DA to IP*



Welfarite said:


> Yeah, if you had 18 A1 paid in 2009 and credits since then to end of year, you should qualify from Jan 2011 whenn the governing year changes to 2009 year.



Hi, I have similar problem. I live from 2006 in Ireland. I am hungarian, I was  working 17 months in Ireland, and get DA from 2008 sept....and I don't want office to  combinate PRSI-s, because it would be low pay rate (11 years in Hungary, and 4.5 years in Ireland)....so, if I have 260  weeks in Ireland, they don't count PRSI-s from other country? ....thanks a millions for  your answer, I am collecting info. I am deaf, I can't call any office  for informations....


----------



## JEON50 (14 Jan 2011)

*No Street Cerdit*

I never at any time set out to uses the Wf rules, and for 2 years i have paid the price
THEY BE. Im am on rehad and get a 2o Euro fas allowance. I work with a partership in West Cork,with people that are ahead of their times.

THe  Peartnersips work on a pittacce, especially in rural Ireland


----------

